
Show HN: Pancake – a CLI/Emacs web/gopher/file browser - defanor
https://defanor.uberspace.net/projects/pancake/
======
fuball63
Looks nice, what are people using gopher for these days? I've read about the
protocol and I like it conceptually, but didn't know if it was being used very
often.

~~~
defanor
Thanks. I think that phlogs form a large part of active gopherspace, though it
might be simply because I'm mostly reading through those myself (i.e., that's
rather subjective). Then there are some mirrors (web comics, websites), which
tend to be handy if you prefer cleaner and/or more accessible UIs, and just
homepages with homepage-style materials, of course.

~~~
fuball63
Looks like the native support for gopher in Firefox went away... I was just
showing someone at work gopher earlier this month, so it must be recent. I am
an Emacs user so I'll give Pancake a try.

